# Megan Fox



## Wolverine (Sep 16, 2009)

EDIT: Hmm, that didn't seem to work so well... blank page.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 16, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> EDIT: Hmm, that didn't seem to work so well... blank page.


Try again:

www.nydailynews.com/gossip







[SIZE=14pt]HOT![/SIZE]

clubthumbs

[SIZE=14pt]HOT![/SIZE]

clubthumbs


----------



## cement (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll bet she does great hitch hiking


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 16, 2009)

reminds me of an uma thurman movie.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 16, 2009)

:blink:


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 16, 2009)

meh, I've seen better.

She does have clubthumbs though.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for completely ruining Megan Fox for me.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Thanks for completely ruining Megan Fox for me.



My brother told me about this as we were buying our tickets to watch Transformers 2... So every time when she was on screen he'd hold out his hands with the "thumbs up".... first and second time was pretty funny.... by the end of the movie, just annoying lol..... Now I can't see her or hear her name without associating it with her thumbs......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2009)

Who is she? I've never heard of her. Is she in anything I've heard of?


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 17, 2009)

Supe said:


> Thanks for completely ruining Megan Fox for me.


And now Uma Thurman is ruined for me. Great googly-moogly, are those real?

(EDIT: Thank you Google, those are not real - from Even Cowgirls Get the Blues, a character with giant thumbs.)


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Who is she? I've never heard of her. Is she in anything I've heard of?



The chick from Transformers. She also played Bertha's hot teenage relative in an episode of Two and a Half Men.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2009)

Never seen 'em.


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2009)

I'd say you don't know what you're missing, but apparently you're just missing a bunch of gnarly clubbed thumbs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^ All I gotta say is that if you are focused on Megan Fox's thumbs when there is a much more to see then you must be :ghey:

Just sayin ...

JR


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 19, 2009)

^ ^ ^

seriously. . .thumbs schmumbs! :doganim:


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2009)

You say that now. Just think of the horror endured via a reacharound from her!


----------



## ElCid03 (Sep 21, 2009)

Good point, but I think at this point taking the good with the bad is not too shaby.


----------



## z06dustin (Sep 21, 2009)

i know i'm in the minority of straight males, but i am not attracted to her AT ALL! she's FUGLY! give me natalie portman or denise milani any day over that girl.


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 21, 2009)

http://deadspin.com/5364409/megan-fox-will...ou-in-the-boner


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 22, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> i know i'm in the minority of straight males, but i am not attracted to her AT ALL!


You may be in the minority, but you aren't alone. She's a double bagger in my book.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 22, 2009)

udpolo15 said:


> http://deadspin.com/5364409/megan-fox-will...ou-in-the-boner


That is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 22, 2009)

thats is hilarious &amp; salient - funny it mentions Jolie, who is someone i never really thought was all that hot - certainly not "fugly or a double bagger", just not really smokin' hot (like J. Aniston for instance) IMO.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 22, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> thats is hilarious &amp; salient - funny it mentions Jolie, who is someone i never really thought was all that hot - certainly not "fugly or a double bagger", just not really smokin' hot (like J. Aniston for instance) IMO.


I thought Jolie was really hot in Hackers. After that, she started pumping fat into her lips and got breast implants, now I think she's ugly.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 22, 2009)

I with you guys on Jolie, I think she drops ratings at every turn.

I think Fox is OK. Not a double bagger, but not in the top half of my 'list'.


----------



## EM_PS (Sep 22, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I thought Jolie was really hot in Hackers. After that, she started pumping fat into her lips and got breast implants, now I think she's ugly.


I have thought her hottest role was as the demon mother of Grendel in Beowulf (which totally f'd up as a movie anyways)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 23, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I with you guys on Jolie, I think she drops ratings at every turn.
> 
> I think Fox is OK. Not a double bagger, but not in the top half of my 'list'.


She just doesn't do it for me either. Don't know what it is.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 23, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> i know i'm in the minority of straight males, but i am not attracted to her AT ALL! she's FUGLY! give me natalie portman or denise milani any day over that girl.



I don't agree, but I know what you are saying, Angie Jolie is the same way for me, just not my cup of tea I guess.

I like Megan Fox, but Salma Hayek is more my speed.





~1997?




still hot in 2008


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to admit I have come back to this thread 2 times today, just to look at Salma in her Dusk til Dawn stripper costume.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 23, 2009)

Salma Hayak, damned near perfect.


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2009)

She's a butterface. I was always more of a Katherine Zeta Jones kind of guy, until Michael Douglas had been there.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> She's a butterface. I was always more of a Katherine Zeta Jones kind of guy, until Michael Douglas had been there.


Salma Hayek's a butterface?? I'm gonna have to disagree on that one cause she's hot!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 24, 2009)

I've always liked Linda Fiorentino since I saw her in The Last Seduction.


----------



## cement (Sep 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> She's a butterface.


wait a sec, I'm pretty sure she has a pulse


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2009)

cement said:


> wait a sec, I'm pretty sure she has a pulse



Even worse!


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 24, 2009)

Supe said:


> She's a butterface. I was always more of a Katherine Zeta Jones kind of guy, until Michael Douglas had been there.


wow, never heard anyone think Salma was a butterface. Kathy Zeta I agree with, but she doesn't have Salma's chesticles.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard she completely bombed hosting SNL this last weekend - anyone see it?

JR


----------



## Supe (Sep 28, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I heard she completely bombed hosting SNL this last weekend - anyone see it?
> JR



Does anyone even watch SNL anymore?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 28, 2009)

^ I had the exact same thought. The last time I watched SNL, Keven Nealon was still doing Weekend Update.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2009)

I saw iit. It sucked. Not even the digital shorts were funny.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 28, 2009)

...but someone did drop the f-bomb!

http://www.nbcwashington.com/entertainment...r-62104947.html


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 28, 2009)

I am really dissapointed with this thread. All the nice Megan Fox's pics that are out there and...how many do we have here? Bummer


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 28, 2009)

Dark Knight said:


> I am really dissapointed with this thread. All the nice Megan Fox's pics that are out there and...how many do we have here? Bummer


Well here you go then, ...................

the HOTTEST PIC OF MEGAN FOX EVER!!!!!


----------



## KEG (Sep 28, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> Well here you go then, ...................
> 
> the HOTTEST PIC OF MEGAN FOX EVER!!!!!


WTF???? Seriously, WTF is that?


----------



## JoeysVee (Sep 28, 2009)

:signs051:


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 29, 2009)

^ I think it's from the new one that bombed, Jennifer's Body.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry, I was just trying to make Dark Knight happy.

I believe the pic is from the movie Jennifer's Body. From watching the trailers, the most unbelievable part isn't that she is some sort of monster, but that a High School girl would actually look like Megan Fox, what is she like 24?


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 29, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> I have thought her hottest role was as the demon mother of Grendel in Beowulf (which totally f'd up as a movie anyways)


Of course EM's new avatar may convince me........ WOW


----------

